# Delilah--2 yr old first freshener *Kidded 3/22*!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know the exact breeding date, unfortunately, because I boarded the girls with a buck this year (due to time constraints). I do have a pretty good idea though because I was tracking their heat cycles before they went to stay with the buck. If I am correct day 150 should be March 30th. The earliest possible due date (if she was bred as soon as she was put in with the buck) would be March 24th.

Really excited about these babies...it has been so long since I've had little goat kids to cuddle! 

Anywayzzz....here are her the pics from her day 118-ish photo shoot.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener with about a month to go!*

I'm going to guess twins, :kidblue: :kidred:  Is this a Lamancha? I was thinking thats what you had,but wasn't sure


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener with about a month to go!*

Yes, she is a Lamancha...sorry I didn't get any head shots...LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener with about a month to go!*

FF are exciting aren't they? :wink:

Her udder is coming in very nicely, look at those teats!
I'll say for as deep as she is and as wide she has 2 in there, so much easier to tell on an un-used belly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener with about a month to go!*

I'd say twins as well.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener with about a month to go!*



FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Yes, she is a Lamancha...sorry I didn't get any head shots...LOL


She looks like a pretty doe.  I love my mancha yearling :wink:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener with about a month to go!*

Thanks for the replies...I really hope she has two as I have been dreading a large single!

I can't wait to see how her udder looks when she freshens...I'll be trimming away some of the hair in a couple weeks so I can keep an eye on her progress.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener with about a month to go!*

I say one.

I just love la manchas


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener with about a month to go!*

I think two, especially if she balloons out the last couple of weeks.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener with about a month to go!*

Day 130ish photo shoot! I trimmed up her udder hair a bit so I could get a better look  She is really starting to grow!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener *UPDATED 3/10*!*

Look at that!! She's really filling out quite nicely....and I still think twins :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener *UPDATED 3/10*!*

Twins!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener *UPDATED 3/10*!*

I'm guessing twins too!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Delilah--2 yr old first freshener *UPDATED 3/10*!*

Well, I might have been a little off on my kidding date for Delilah! She gave birth to 2 doe kids this morning! More info coming soon in the birth annoucements section!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet -- looking forward to the announcement and pictures


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats on your two does!!! :leap:


----------

